# Not eating dog food anymore



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Time for some tough love. 

Put his kibble down in a bowl, and what he doesn't eat after 10 minutes, pick up and too bad, so sad. Put it down again the next meal for 10 minutes, pick up what he doesn't eat. NO TREATS OR HUMAN FOOD. 

He'll learn after a few skipped meals that he isn't getting anything else and he better eat when he's given his meals. I bet he'll be eating that dog food again after 2 or 3 skipped meals. He WILL eat when he's hungry.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

ditto

No healthy, 17 m.o. dog will won't starve himself, but everyone in the house has to be on board with this. No sneaking treats or people food. If it's really bothering you, add the rice but at each meal add more kibble less rice until he's left with only kibble.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what they said.
AND...we've found here at the pet hotel that the magic day is day #4. A lot of dogs will refuse food for 3 days. It won't hurt them, it really really won't. What WILL hurt them is eating people food to the exclusion of their dog food.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

White rice? Not much vitamins. But it is low in Saturated Fat, Cholesterol and Sodium. And it's also a good source of Manganese. I agree--tough love will do him some good, and be healthier for him.

http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts/cereal-grains-and-pasta/5722/2


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

I agree with the rest. I think he knows that you'll give in. We don't give them people food as a rule, but occasionally I find my daughter (32 yrs) giving my basset people food. She thinks it's okay because Suzy is her favorite even though the boxer is hers. Keep it to dog food if only for health reasons.


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

And a word of warning: my sister's dog died from pancreatitis due to feeding of human food. Dogs aren't meant to have human food. It will take a bit of training to undo what has been done. If you want to give him human treats make it fruits and vegetables in their natural state with nothing added.


----------



## Moby (Dec 6, 2008)

Thank you guys for your advice..
I work from 8-5 and my wife is home all day on a maternity leave. I think she got him used to human food. What i am doing is, mixing his food with white rice so that he gets used to his food eventually. He usually starve and not eat his food without mixing rice. I feel so bad, he even starts to puke yellow fizz..Eventually he will get used to his food, has to right? I will keep you guys posted.

Thanks


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

The tough love is best....but I had a hard time with it because for some reason I MUST know Lucky is enjoying his food.

From 1 year to about 2 years Lucky had picky moments. I used Iam's gravy...just a small tablespoon....and that changed his attitude. After the bottle was done for some reason he didn't miss it.

He doesn't have that issue at all now....


----------

